# Sticky  Reminder



## lymorelynn

So that everyone is clear on this can I remind people that fund raising threads are not allowed except by registered charities. Offers of assistance may be made by PM but no links to paypal etc will be allowed.


----------



## lymorelynn

I am bumping this up to remind everyone that it is totally against forum rules to ask for financial assistance. What arrangements are made privately are to remain private.
Any further infringement of this rule will result in a ban - I really don't want to do this as I know how hard rescues have to work but the rule is there to protect all members.


----------

